
The Loading Dock Manifesto - wormold
https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/a9834/john-hyduk-0511/
======
andrewfromx
Summary: This guy is an everyman, a working man, doing the night-shift at a
warehouse, mindless work, or rather very specific algorythm work a computer
could easily do but they are paying a human to do it still... but... coming
soon, automation. You end up really liking the author, authentic very real
writing and dispite his lot in life, he seems like he has great friends and
great connections.

~~~
defen
His writing style reminded me of James Ellroy's, except told from the point of
view of an everyman instead of a gangster or crooked cop.

------
pard68
Used to do the opposite job, I unload the trucks and made sure the loaders and
builders didn't screw up my order again. I like to think that it was a good
job. Made good friends, something about putting in hard work alongside others
makes for enjoyable relationships.

I had a few coworkers who will probably be like this guy in another four
decades or so --if these jobs even exist then. Glad I moved on though, my hip
used to move sideways when I walked on account of the way you have to pull a
pallet jack.

Also, dev work beats $9.50/hour and one vacation day a year.

~~~
vladsanchez
I wish my son reads this. Some kids never listen, until it's too late in life.
:-(

------
idan
One of the most enjoyable pieces of writing I've read in a while.

An important reminder that sharp, articulate intellects are everywhere.

------
jay_m
I read this piece ages ago but stupidly forgot to save it. Every once in a
while I'd try to find it again but I could never remember enough specific
details, so thank you for posting this so I can finally read it again and save
it!

